# eifs pricing



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

hey guys, in new york we dont do much stucco, what should i be paying per sq ft as a contractor on a 4000 sq ft job, lets assume a professional job, no hacks,everything backwraped etc,,, this is all flat work, no soffits, no cornice work, none of those raised corners, 2 story house, alot of stained trim around windows, new construction, any ranges would be appreciated, if more info is needed, please ask,thanks.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

7-7.50+ a sq.ft more for details, fancy trim, arches, etc...


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

I won't touch a job for under $8 - 10 per square foot. Basic flatwork being the $8 end of the spectrum. Fancy stuff like Terra Neo is even more.


----------



## stuccosteve (Feb 26, 2008)

The price range for flatwork as you describe in the Phila. area runs $7-$8 sqft.
If you have trouble finding installers let me know.


----------



## Hammer Inc (Aug 8, 2008)

I am based in LI and it does range between 7 and up to 10 depending on if it is just the front of a home and how much details. My family also owns Decoplast which is great product.


----------



## J&A IslandWide (Nov 1, 2007)

Love decoplast...used it a few times...always a pleasure when its finished right.:thumbup:


----------



## JoeBudden (Oct 20, 2008)

Here in Toronto I'd price a 4000 SF (surface area) home at about $9-$11/SF, mouldings extra.


----------

